# Almost 5 year old and back pain - worried



## furrowed (Dec 5, 2007)

Hello all,

Anyone share comments about constipation as the cause of back pain in their younger kids?

My almost 5 year old has complained about back pain for the past couple of days. This of course sent shivers down my spine instantly since everything I have ever seen on the internet says back pain in a young kid can be really bad news.

He has been constipated pretty badly lately, so I am crossing my fingers this is all that it is, but i am still freaking out pretty badly.

I took him to the ped. Did a physical and neurological exam. Listened carefully. She calmed me down quite a bit, saying no red flags which are associated with the bad stuff are jumping out at her. She said keep a journal for next 3 weeks keeping track of activity and pain comments (since I showed concern he won't answer any pain questions now. Arghhh!) 

Thank you for any and all insight!


----------



## boron (Nov 22, 2011)

- Where exactly does he feel pain (upper or lower back, shoulder blade area, middle or on the side...)?
- Any tender spot?

Constipation can be associated with trapped gas in the part of the colon that runs horizontally in the upper abdomen. This can cause referred pain in the right or left shoulder blade.

Pain from the stomach can radiate to the middle back.

Why is he constipated? Does he eat vegetables or other foods with fiber?


----------



## furrowed (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for responding. 

He holds in his poop from anxiety, I believe and doesn't eat enough vegetables or drink enough water.

He has been doing better after Maalox and hasn't complained about back pain, so I'm very relieved. I hope this continues. Thanks so much for taking the time to respond.


----------



## alertleaf (Jul 13, 2016)

Back pains are usually caused by activity and overuse. Scheuermann's disease causes pain that is not severe enough to limit activity. It is the second most common cause of back pain in children and young adults.


----------



## Marilyn765 (May 9, 2017)

it could be growing pains... kids with growth spurts usually experiences some minor discomfort. did he go through a growth spurt?


----------

